# Akc hunt tests poll



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

For participants in AKC Master tests only, please.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't see the point... Maybe AKC needs a point system too?


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

I voted yes. I doubt I will run a master national anyway even if I qualify my dogs this year. It is a big expense and a bunch of time away from my family to go to a master national. 

Russell


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

The MN is costly, time-consuming, (and seems to be a ton of drama). I'm awfully proud of my old guy who went w/ a pro and passed, but I don't know that I'll have that kind of opportunity again. If I can't do it myself, though, it doesn't hold as much appeal anyway.

I like master tests; I'd do them anyway. Someday I'll be able to do qualifyings--but I'll still do hunt tests.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Absolutely! 

I made two Master Hunters with my first two dogs, it was a lot of fun and the system of working through Junior, Senior and finally Master led to me building two really great hunting dogs, the last one went on to win a Qual and become QAA. That process of training with friends and running a bunch of hunt test within a days drive was very rewarding, I never saw any reason to take time off work and travel far to run a Master National. I frankly don't get the big Master National hoopla, different strokes for different folks I guess.

John


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope to be running some Masters this summer. Could care less about the MN. For me it's all about the training and having fun with my dogs however we can. I prefer the Q in FT's, but since my opportunities are limited we will enjoy the HT's for now.


----------



## Brian Welch (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, for some of us the MH title alone still holds a strong value. Having hunt test within 2 or 3 hours driving and only 2 days long is more convenient for our family. When I see a MH title next to a dogs name I believe the dog will pick up ducks and run blinds on ducks it did not see fall.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

We have had one dog qualify 3 years in a row and another dog qualify last year. The only one we went to was the first time the first dog qualified. No big deal. All we want is the MH title; that is until the requirements are pushed so far above the standard that the hunt test is no longer what it was originally intended to be. It has always amazed me that eventually humans ruin just about everything that was good when it originally started.

Arleen


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

For those of us who don't hunt, participating in the hunt tests is a way to have fun with your dog. I always hope to do well, but for me, some of the fun is seeing the different tests that are devised and seeing if my dog and I can accomplish them. It's a challenge!

I have been to two Master Nationals and may very well go again sometime when it comes back to the East or South. But, as Huff said, it is very expensive and, for those of us living in a concrete jungle, requires a good bit of time training away from home in order to be truly competitive. However, it is still a goal to qualify my dog for the MN every year even if I can't afford time or $$ to attend.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I made two Master Hunters with my first two dogs, it was a lot of fun and the system of working through Junior, Senior and finally Master led to me building two really great hunting dogs, the last one went on to win a Qual and become QAA. That process of training with friends and running a bunch of hunt test within a days drive was very rewarding, I never saw any reason to take time off work and travel far to run a Master National. I frankly don't get the big Master National hoopla, different strokes for different folks I guess.
> 
> John





2tall said:


> I hope to be running some Masters this summer. Could care less about the MN. For me it's all about the training and having fun with my dogs however we can. I prefer the Q in FT's, but since my opportunities are limited we will enjoy the HT's for now.



Good comments. I think that many old timers would agree.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I honestly would not run another Master test after the MH title if it wasn't for the Master National. To pass a Master test in my areas involves significant exposure and understanding of technical water. These concepts must be tuned up (at least with my dogs) prior to every test. I drive an hour and a half one way to get to a decent tech pond. It is hard on the family, job and my personal obligations. Had to put my dogs on a truck last year to qualify and to run the Master National. It is difficult to maintain technical standards training in cow pastures and round ponds. Not really complaining, simply stating the facts.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I am a non-hunter, and never heard of a hunt test until we started looking for a puppy 4 years ago. We went to our first junior test absolutely terrified, LOL. But the training has build a bond with my dogs we wouldn't have had any other way. In addition, participating in hunt tests has become somewhat of a social thing for me. I've met many new friends through training days, hunt tests, retriever clubs, and even locals who have watched us train and come up to ask questions. I enjoy going to tests, seeing people there that I only see at tests, getting away from home. Watching my dogs learn and improve has been an inspiration. This will be my first season to run at the master level, and it's going to be exciting to see how we do. Master National? I'd never heard of it until last year. It would be an honor to qualify, don't know if we'll ever attend, and right now I consider it icing on the cake. I enjoy the hunt tests just as they are and don't need national recognition to make it worthwhile: the title of MH is enough of an honor for me.

On a side note, my husband has begun hunting again now that we have dogs who can do the job. We're both benefitting


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Absolutely.... have not been to the National yet. May never make it (although eyeing next year to see where it is going to be) but I would still run in Masters.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

JTS said:


> Why?... so they can offer a jacket as a reminder of how much money in entry fees one has spent for said jacket?
> 
> once you have HRCH title you can always enter the Grand.......so point continuing to run finished is to get a Jacket? That point I can't see at all.


jts,
how about this reason to continue hrc.......i am not a breeder or a jacket chaser *but*, *if *i had a nice hrch hunting/brood bitch, i might take her to a few tests a year. the good ol' ht crew sees her getting that ribbon at the tailgates everytime she shows up. they are impressed. i breed her to afc texas troubador. then all my ht buds want that pup. they know the bitch, they have *witnessed* her performance and they read on rtf just how good the stud is. plus i had a little fun to boot. 

is that reasonable?


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

JTS said:


> Why?... so they can offer a jacket as a reminder of how much money in entry fees one has spent for said jacket?
> 
> Currently, the point to continue to run Masters is to qualify each year for the Master National if you choose versus once you have HRCH title you can always enter the Grand.......so point continuing to run finished is to get a Jacket? That point I can't see at all.


I've got pleanty of jackets and can buy more at Wal-mart, that wasn't the idea. I was refering to lifetime points. Otherwise, people just say, my doggie has ## MH passes... Doesn't really matter, but wouldn't it be cool to say you've got a 1,000 point MH knowing what MH standards are?


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Can't you just say each pass = 1 point? Then you can say I have a X point (or pass) MH?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought the whole idea of hunt test was to not be competitive, just demonstrate that your dog was consitant and well trained enough to meet the high standard by test. IMO if you want bragging points or feel the need to be humbled, run field trials. That's what I did when I became bored with hunt test and wanted something more.

John


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

fishduck said:


> I honestly would not run another Master test after the MH title if it wasn't for the Master National. To pass a Master test in my areas involves significant exposure and understanding of technical water. These concepts must be tuned up (at least with my dogs) prior to every test. I drive an hour and a half one way to get to a decent tech pond. It is hard on the family, job and my personal obligations. Had to put my dogs on a truck last year to qualify and to run the Master National. It is difficult to maintain technical standards training in cow pastures and round ponds. Not really complaining, simply stating the facts.


The option of "hell no" was left off the poll. 

I agree with Mark 100%. We won't run any Master tests during the 2014 qualifying year. Not going to the other side of the US to chase a plate.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> I thought the whole idea of hunt test was to not be competitive, just demonstrate that your dog was consitant and well trained enough to meet the high standard by test. IMO if you want bragging points or feel the need to be humbled, run field trials. That's what I did when I became bored with hunt test and wanted something more.
> 
> John


My rationale was to show consistancy. Like most people say, anyone can get a title with enough trys. Wouldn't it be pretty hard to deny a MH with just say 500 points if each pass was 10 points? Granted you still could just say 50 MH passes, but...


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Duckquilizer said:


> My rationale was to show consistancy. Like most people say, anyone can get a title with enough trys. Wouldn't it be pretty hard to deny a MH with just say 500 points if each pass was 10 points? Granted you still could just say 50 MH passes, but...


Ok, I see your point, a dog that could pass a Master test 90% of the time would be a very good dog, one to be very proud of. As for anyone or even most dogs being able to get an MH title with enough tries, I don't believe that, I think the standards are quite high and the skills required to pass any Master test require a lot of training and a good dog. I still believe that having that MH tacked on to your dogs name means something special.

John


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> Ok, I see your point, a dog that could pass a Master test 90% of the time would be a very good dog, one to be very proud of. As for anyone or even most dogs being able to get an MH title with enough tries, I don't believe that, I think the standards are quite high and the skills required to pass any Master test require a lot of training and a good dog. I still believe that having that MH tacked on to your dogs name means something special.
> 
> John


It certainly is, I was not defaming that. I was just suggesting a way to give people a reason to continue running after titling if they didn't or couldn't run the National. I wouldn't think someone would continue to run if they had to run 100 tests to get 50 passes for 500 points.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

dixidawg said:


> Can't you just say each pass = 1 point? Then you can say I have a X point (or pass) MH?


But 10 is more than 1!!!

I think it should be 11. 

(Just making fun at human nature, not at anyone in particular.)


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Duckquilizer said:


> It certainly is, I was not defaming that. I was just suggesting a way to give people a reason to continue running after titling if they didn't or couldn't run the National. I wouldn't think someone would continue to run if they had to run 100 tests to get 50 passes for 500 points.


I've always said that the judges' points should actually count towards placements, like in obedience--more to make judges judge, but also throws a bone to the comepetitive folks that still like the hunt test. 

I've come to accept that no one thinks this is a good idea except for me, so..... 

anyway. ahem. back to work.


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

Huff said:


> I voted yes. I doubt I will run a master national anyway even if I qualify my dogs this year. It is a big expense and a bunch of time away from my family to go to a master national.
> 
> Russell


Realistically it's only a small minority of folks in the game that can allot their vacation time and money to go to the MN.

Bert


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Would absolutely continue to run the occasional Master test. Agree with John that having the MH title attached to your dog is a worthy goal. I have given very little thought to the Master National but might be interested if it was very nearby and the qualifying for, and participating in, didn't conflict with our primary focus of running Field Trials. Was thinking about just that with my older dog who would have been retired from Trials. We never trained for Hunt Tests but enterered them as a diversion and reward from Trial training. He loved running Hunt Tests.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

I voted 'Yes" because I am running the AKC Master tests until I earn a MH title on my dog. Then to the MN. IF there was no MN I would have no desire to continue running master tests.


Lonnie Spann


----------



## Rick Vaughan (Sep 4, 2012)

_*For me...just being at a Hunt Test and seeing old and new friends, catching up on gossip and news and watching dogs run is reason enough to go and run my dogs in local a HT. My yellow girl got her MH title 2 years ago, and I'm looking forward to this weekend, the the first HT in our area this Spring and Mercy will be running. I have no aspirations of running in Master National, I couldn't afford the expenses. I just like watching my dogs run and being around friends for a weekend!*_


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I would not run a dog that has a title, very many times a year , likely only if I was going to be there with an untitled dog. The MN is not my goal , so has no bearing on what I do. If it is in my neighborhood and I qualified to run I would , but I won't go chasing tests to get qualified on a dog that has a title


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm just as likely to run a Master given by non-MN club as one by MN club. I have no real interest in the MN.
One of the advantages of having a CBR(the same could hold true for Goldens) if I want to take off and run dogs for 7-10 days I would rather run a Specialty and the 2 FTs the weekends before and after.

Tim


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

20 to 50 % of the dogs entered in a master test have MH titles. 50% or more of the passing dogs are MH titled dogs. A good portion of those are trained and run by professional trainers.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I run them when they're in the area, and it supports local clubs, other than that no real incentive to chase them. I prefer other venues. I don't like the test chasing get 6 passes, fail as many as you want, quantity over quality, judge shopping, title chasing, mentality of the Master nationals (yes I'm opinionated about it ). The MHN test itself is on paper-rulebook the exact same skill level and same judging as 2 MH tests, why not just run a double master? Sure No special title for passing 3 double masters, but a lot less expense, and I don't have to run around qualifying for it every year .

As for points, they would be nice, went on to the AKC and looked up one of the older dogs we lost this year, AKC has 43 MH passes accorded to her, but I would bet that count is off, she ran tests before EE and record keeping wasn't as good back then, shoot EE is missing a lot of info, I'd bet AKC is as well. It would be nice to know what a life time of accomplishment is, just for sentimental value. Of course if we got something nice engraved with the dogs names for 45-50 MH tests, we might've made those extra test.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

JTS said:


> Simply, NO.
> 
> It actually just says the dog passed the standard over and over and over nothing more. I understand the consistenecy argument but it is passing a standard, the standard requirements do not change.
> 
> ...


I agree with your logic. A Master Hunter with 1,000 points would obviously be a better dog than one who takes years of batting .250 to get his title, but at the end of the day the 1,000 point dog hasn't shown any more skill than the simple MH did on his good days. I prefer to keep the bragging points out of hunt test, other than the glow you get when your dog performs flawlessly with great style in front of the gallery that day. Like I said on an earlier post, if you want bragging points, then take that risk at the next level and actually compete dog to dog.

John


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

I replied to this in the point that i would run MH tests to earn the title if there were no MN event. I would not, I repeat NOT, continue running the tests after the title just to run the tests.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

I ran the first Master Invitational pre-master National . My dog had to qualify. I don't remember the number required.
After the event was over some trialers also ran the event, shook my hand, told me my dog was the only dog that didn't handle on 27 marks. When I got my ribbon it was the same color as the others who were finalists. I said hello , welcome to AKC hunt tests. I still run them and could care less about Master Nationals. We are having fun! Same thing with field trials, weekend trials are more fun.


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

I voted YES, your probably going to the test with other dogs so why not run your master dog. I am positive that if you ask your MH they will say they want to run.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

JTS said:


> The actual poll question states " would you participate in AKC Master tests if there were no master national venue? It does not state "continue to participate" as does the HRC poll question.......
> 
> So those that say NO, then the MH title itself must be unimportant...correct?
> 
> just saying regards......


My dogs already have a MH

Just saying regards


----------



## westad (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes but I probably wouldn't travel. Once you have your title there isn't anywhere else to go except nationals - no point system. I would do it because it is fun for both myself and the dogs, but I wouldn't do as much.


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a MH, have no plans to run the MN, but enjoy running Masters with my dog and will continue to do so. Its about the fun of running a trained dog, the challenge of passing Master test, and having fun with all the friends I have met.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

blinddogmaddie said:


> I have a MH, have no plans to run the MN, but enjoy running Masters with my dog and will continue to do so. Its about the fun of running a trained dog, the challenge of passing Master test, and having fun with all the friends I have met.


Where's that "like" button?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Being a poor High school teacher that has coached football & baseball with very little time and money. I have trained and handled several dogs thru JH to MH over a 15 yr period. The cost of running multiple dogs quickly forced me to skip running Jr tests and jump straight to Srs. 
Trying to find time and facilities to train multiple dogs to the MH level is crazy difficult, especially with all of these creative (crazy, nutty, tricky) setups you can see any given weekend. The MH that follows my dog's names will never go away. That being said, they are VERY special to me. An MH is a true badge of success and hard work for anyone whether you're a DIY trainer or seasoned pro. 
I've been out of the game for nearly 2 years now, but have plans to run a few HTs this spring with 2 of my girls, and I am excited to say the least!!! My goal is to have another HRCH/MH. 
I voted to run HTs whether there is a MN or not. In my opinion it's cool to even qualify for a MN. Just saying.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have an older dog with 26 MH passes and got to the MNHT 3 x with one pass. He is also QAA. I have a 5 year old that has 6 Master passes and is also QAA. The MN has no appeal to me as the field has gotten to be too large. I may run my older 11 year old in HTs as he enjoys it so much and he is still in excellent shape. But now the HT game has me hooked and I will be spending mucch of my effort there.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

JTS said:


> The actual poll question states " would you participate in AKC Master tests if there were no master national venue? It does not state "continue to participate" as does the HRC poll question.......
> 
> So those that say NO, then the MH title itself must be unimportant...correct?
> 
> just saying regards......



Thanks for catching the typo; all 3 polls were meant to ask essentially the same question.

The results so far are encouraging. I had begun to think that most people were only participating for titles. - Paul


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

I run the weekend tests mainly because I like spending time with my people but more than anything to qualify to run the MN. Here's the deal- Alabama was one of the 3 states that I haven't actually spent time in and I wanted to correct that deficiency. The other thing is that if I had stayed home (Halley was too young to qualify and Lilly was too old and deaf) I wouldn't have gotten to see Frank Prendergast, Angie Becker, Mike and Sandy Berube, Trish Jagoda, Jerry Day, Ed & Jane Sullivan, Bruce Halverson and Lisa Demko, Jace and denise Tremontin Alan and Kathy Luthy, Judy Teskey, Dan and Missy Heard, John and Karen Blackbird, Missy Lemoi (Marley's trainer), Dave and Marty KressBuck Shope, Mary Rose ( I got a great new Mary Rose story- buy me some hootch and I'll spill) Jerry & Judy Drum, Pat DeNardo, Randy Ayers, Debra Zeigler, Jackie Thibodeaux (Ed was MIA), Ronnie Lee, Jack Combs, Fay Norwood, Ray Shanks, Dan Kielty, Jack and Cheri Noble, Becky Malphus , Jeff Chestnut, Sam and Jeannie Ferguson, Allan Dillard, Sallie Sullivan ( I'm still working on getting her to adopt me), Aurelia Carter (Sallies DD), Steve Durrance, Eddie adn Alice Rodriguez, Alice Xander, Lyle and Debbie Steinman, Jimmie and Tracy Hughes, Katie and Tom Quarles, Mike O'Bannon, DuWayne Bickle, Jean Fowler, Drew Neubauer, Don Wildes, Gloria Mundell, Laura Judd, Keith Hartley, Chuck Beckman, Larry and Kathy Kimble, Jill Volsch, Fred and Gloria Nusbickel, Misty and Marissa Mello (Marissa is AMAZING!!!) Paul and Dee Lance, John Weller, Randy Price, Tom Dorrah, Steve Raney, Tracy Davis, Carol Reed, Barry Smith, Bill and Pattie Cox, Janet Peters and Ron Saul, Sean Hager and Renee Adsit (Tammie too!!) Don and Saundra Aker, Ed Wojo......ski, Janet Wood and her boy toy Larry, Randall and John Gerbino, Warren Price, Elaine Goodner, Don and Dora Heffelfinger (absolutely the most entertaining couple EVER), Kathy Folsom, Brian Hartfield and Sue too, Frank Durham and Terry Stevens, Dennis Greer, Melissa Sisson, Tim and Pattie Doane, Carolyn and Joe Reinhart, Kevin and Pam Bunnell, Ida Richards (She brought Miss Emma!!).
Didn't sse the whiny little guy from Connecticut though- apparently he would rather stay home and snivel.

Had a GREAT time and if the creek don't rise I'll see most of them and a bunch of new folks in Kansas.

It ain't about titles and breeding- folks it's about US and at the end of the day that's all we got.

Cherished memories regards

Bubba


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Bubba said:


> I run the weekend tests mainly because I like spending time with my people but more than anything to qualify to run the MN. Here's the deal- Alabama was one of the 3 states that I haven't actually spent time in and I wanted to correct that deficiency. The other thing is that if I had stayed home (Halley was too young to qualify and Lilly was too old and deaf) I wouldn't have gotten to see Frank Prendergast, Angie Becker, Mike and Sandy Berube, Trish Jagoda, Jerry Day, Ed & Jane Sullivan, Bruce Halverson and Lisa Demko, Jace and denise Tremontin Alan and Kathy Luthy, Judy Teskey, Dan and Missy Heard, John and Karen Blackbird, Missy Lemoi (Marley's trainer), Dave and Marty KressBuck Shope, Mary Rose ( I got a great new Mary Rose story- buy me some hootch and I'll spill) Jerry & Judy Drum, Pat DeNardo, Randy Ayers, Debra Zeigler, Jackie Thibodeaux (Ed was MIA), Ronnie Lee, Jack Combs, Fay Norwood, Ray Shanks, Dan Kielty, Jack and Cheri Noble, Becky Malphus , Jeff Chestnut, Sam and Jeannie Ferguson, Allan Dillard, Sallie Sullivan ( I'm still working on getting her to adopt me), Aurelia Carter (Sallies DD), Steve Durrance, Eddie adn Alice Rodriguez, Alice Xander, Lyle and Debbie Steinman, Jimmie and Tracy Hughes, Katie and Tom Quarles, Mike O'Bannon, DuWayne Bickle, Jean Fowler, Drew Neubauer, Don Wildes, Gloria Mundell, Laura Judd, Keith Hartley, Chuck Beckman, Larry and Kathy Kimble, Jill Volsch, Fred and Gloria Nusbickel, Misty and Marissa Mello (Marissa is AMAZING!!!) Paul and Dee Lance, John Weller, Randy Price, Tom Dorrah, Steve Raney, Tracy Davis, Carol Reed, Barry Smith, Bill and Pattie Cox, Janet Peters and Ron Saul, Sean Hager and Renee Adsit (Tammie too!!) Don and Saundra Aker, Ed Wojo......ski, Janet Wood and her boy toy Larry, Randall and John Gerbino, Warren Price, Elaine Goodner, Don and Dora Heffelfinger (absolutely the most entertaining couple EVER), Kathy Folsom, Brian Hartfield and Sue too, Frank Durham and Terry Stevens, Dennis Greer, Melissa Sisson, Tim and Pattie Doane, Carolyn and Joe Reinhart, Kevin and Pam Bunnell, Ida Richards (She brought Miss Emma!!).
> Didn't sse the whiny little guy from Connecticut though- apparently he would rather stay home and snivel.
> 
> Had a GREAT time and if the creek don't rise I'll see most of them and a bunch of new folks in Kansas.
> ...


Bubba, forgive me for being an English teacher, but that is great writing. Your list is reminiscent of Fitzgerald's list of guests at Gatsby's party.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Bubba said:


> I run the weekend tests mainly because I like spending time with my people but more than anything to qualify to run the MN. Here's the deal- Alabama was one of the 3 states that I haven't actually spent time in and I wanted to correct that deficiency. The other thing is that if I had stayed home (Halley was too young to qualify and Lilly was too old and deaf) I wouldn't have gotten to see Frank Prendergast, Angie Becker, Mike and Sandy Berube, Trish Jagoda, Jerry Day, Ed & Jane Sullivan, Bruce Halverson and Lisa Demko, Jace and denise Tremontin Alan and Kathy Luthy, Judy Teskey, Dan and Missy Heard, John and Karen Blackbird, Missy Lemoi (Marley's trainer), Dave and Marty KressBuck Shope, Mary Rose ( I got a great new Mary Rose story- buy me some hootch and I'll spill) Jerry & Judy Drum, Pat DeNardo, Randy Ayers, Debra Zeigler, Jackie Thibodeaux (Ed was MIA), Ronnie Lee, Jack Combs, Fay Norwood, Ray Shanks, Dan Kielty, Jack and Cheri Noble, Becky Malphus , Jeff Chestnut, Sam and Jeannie Ferguson, Allan Dillard, Sallie Sullivan ( I'm still working on getting her to adopt me), Aurelia Carter (Sallies DD), Steve Durrance, Eddie adn Alice Rodriguez, Alice Xander, Lyle and Debbie Steinman, Jimmie and Tracy Hughes, Katie and Tom Quarles, Mike O'Bannon, DuWayne Bickle, Jean Fowler, Drew Neubauer, Don Wildes, Gloria Mundell, Laura Judd, Keith Hartley, Chuck Beckman, Larry and Kathy Kimble, Jill Volsch, Fred and Gloria Nusbickel, Misty and Marissa Mello (Marissa is AMAZING!!!) Paul and Dee Lance, John Weller, Randy Price, Tom Dorrah, Steve Raney, Tracy Davis, Carol Reed, Barry Smith, Bill and Pattie Cox, Janet Peters and Ron Saul, Sean Hager and Renee Adsit (Tammie too!!) Don and Saundra Aker, Ed Wojo......ski, Janet Wood and her boy toy Larry, Randall and John Gerbino, Warren Price, Elaine Goodner, Don and Dora Heffelfinger (absolutely the most entertaining couple EVER), Kathy Folsom, Brian Hartfield and Sue too, Frank Durham and Terry Stevens, Dennis Greer, Melissa Sisson, Tim and Pattie Doane, Carolyn and Joe Reinhart, Kevin and Pam Bunnell, Ida Richards (She brought Miss Emma!!).
> Didn't sse the whiny little guy from Connecticut though- apparently he would rather stay home and snivel.
> 
> Had a GREAT time and if the creek don't rise I'll see most of them and a bunch of new folks in Kansas.
> ...


Well said...


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Bubba I'm from Connecticut and I enjoyed reading this post except for yours. No one is whining and I find this post and the other inspiring and very interesting and I have no problem with you being in the minority. All that counts as most have said "are you having fun."


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We will continue to participate in weekend Master tests whether there is a Master National or not. Been there done that for Master National. Our old male had 35 master passes and we ran him in 3-4 nationals and completed one. These days with almost 700 dogs, it is way too crowded.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Without changing anything, you can already say "this dog has earned XX master passes" if you feel the need to quantify their performance. Saying "xx passes in yy years" might be even more indicative of talent.

I will continue to run in local tests once we earn our MH titles, but I probably won't travel as much.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I think Bubba's point, less the slam on some Connecticut guy, is for the most part the same as most of the posters who answered the poll with Yes. That is, that once we reach a certain level, Master Hunter for example, the main reason we continue to run, either regular weekend hunt test, or the National in Bubba's case, is the fun people we meet and the relationships we develop. That is one of the things I like about weekend field trials and when geographically feasable, the once a year Golden Specialty.

John


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Bubba said:


> I run the weekend tests mainly because I like spending time with my people but more than anything to qualify to run the MN. Here's the deal- Alabama was one of the 3 states that I haven't actually spent time in and I wanted to correct that deficiency. The other thing is that if I had stayed home (Halley was too young to qualify and Lilly was too old and deaf) I wouldn't have gotten to see Frank Prendergast, Angie Becker, Mike and Sandy Berube, Trish Jagoda, Jerry Day, Ed & Jane Sullivan, Bruce Halverson and Lisa Demko, Jace and denise Tremontin Alan and Kathy Luthy, Judy Teskey, Dan and Missy Heard, John and Karen Blackbird, Missy Lemoi (Marley's trainer), Dave and Marty KressBuck Shope, Mary Rose ( I got a great new Mary Rose story- buy me some hootch and I'll spill) Jerry & Judy Drum, Pat DeNardo, Randy Ayers, Debra Zeigler, Jackie Thibodeaux (Ed was MIA), Ronnie Lee, Jack Combs, Fay Norwood, Ray Shanks, Dan Kielty, Jack and Cheri Noble, Becky Malphus , Jeff Chestnut, Sam and Jeannie Ferguson, Allan Dillard, Sallie Sullivan ( I'm still working on getting her to adopt me), Aurelia Carter (Sallies DD), Steve Durrance, Eddie adn Alice Rodriguez, Alice Xander, Lyle and Debbie Steinman, Jimmie and Tracy Hughes, Katie and Tom Quarles, Mike O'Bannon, DuWayne Bickle, Jean Fowler, Drew Neubauer, Don Wildes, Gloria Mundell, Laura Judd, Keith Hartley, Chuck Beckman, Larry and Kathy Kimble, Jill Volsch, Fred and Gloria Nusbickel, Misty and Marissa Mello (Marissa is AMAZING!!!) Paul and Dee Lance, John Weller, Randy Price, Tom Dorrah, Steve Raney, Tracy Davis, Carol Reed, Barry Smith, Bill and Pattie Cox, Janet Peters and Ron Saul, Sean Hager and Renee Adsit (Tammie too!!) Don and Saundra Aker, Ed Wojo......ski, Janet Wood and her boy toy Larry, Randall and John Gerbino, Warren Price, Elaine Goodner, Don and Dora Heffelfinger (absolutely the most entertaining couple EVER), Kathy Folsom, Brian Hartfield and Sue too, Frank Durham and Terry Stevens, Dennis Greer, Melissa Sisson, Tim and Pattie Doane, Carolyn and Joe Reinhart, Kevin and Pam Bunnell, Ida Richards (She brought Miss Emma!!).
> Didn't sse the whiny little guy from Connecticut though- apparently he would rather stay home and snivel.
> 
> Had a GREAT time and if the creek don't rise I'll see most of them and a bunch of new folks in Kansas.
> ...


The "WHINY LITTLE GUY"-(thanks for the laugher!!!!) Don't think anyone has ever called me little before. You, however, may be "small". I don't need to whine, either. Not with the caliber of dogs i've been blessed with.

I prefer to spend my time in the fall salmon fishing, hunting, and judging dogs so that you guys can do your thing together. -Paul


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Voted yes - but certainly not as many as planned this year trying to qualify. Probably judge more just to see friends.


----------



## new england retrievers (Mar 10, 2013)

Bubba..how drunk do I have to get you for info! Lol


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Not to worry- I;m a cheap date 

Welcome aboard- keep an eye on that girl- she ain't right. Missed ya this year Paul. Alabama was good fun. Only drawback is that them folks fry EVERYTHING!!! I was afraid to cough for 2 dern weeks.

Ask her about Marissa regards

Bubba


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

I answered the poll incorrectly (NO) but don't know how to remove my vote. It should be "YES"... I will get a Master title on each of my dogs with or without the Master National. I might run an additional test or two to see friends but would not run the 6 extra each year just for fun! I still think that the required 6 master tests each year is too many to re-qualify (4 should be plenty). With the new 60 limit that most clubs are jumping on; it is really limiting the clubs that are close by. Hard to enter that far out when you have a young dog and an unknown heat cycle. I hate to scratch and to pay a vet to tell a club she is in heat. (Entering hunt tests 3 - 4 months ahead of the test is not good for me...I don't plan that far ahead!)


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

I have never had an interest in the Grand, Nahra Invitational or the MN. I enjoy training my dog and the challenge of getting titles in multiple venues (including obedience, agility and tracking). Just from a practical standpoint, I can run 8-10 weekend HT for what it would cost me to go to a National event. 

Dawn


----------



## new england retrievers (Mar 10, 2013)

This is the girl...lol may I ask who this is!
About pauls question. Until someone has run a national I dont think they can really reply. The memories, both bad and good, are ones i would do all over again.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Paul I don't have to go to a national to experience something special about dog people. When I needed a friend your wife stretched her hand out to me and I am always indebted to her for that. Place Maine, master hunt test many years ago.


----------



## new england retrievers (Mar 10, 2013)

I would do it again mike.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> Paul I don't have to go to a national to experience something special about dog people. When I needed a friend your wife stretched her hand out to me and I am always indebted to her for that. Place Maine, master hunt test many years ago.


Trust me on this- Rosie has offered a friendly smile and a sunny disposition to MANY folks. Deal is that I live almost as far away as is physically possible and would NEVER had the chance to know her or most of the folks that I mentioned earlier without an event like the MN/Grand/Invitational. These events get blamed for all kinds of nonsense but the mact of the fatter is they bring us together in ways that nothing else would. There are tons of folks that run the dog until they get that title and then disappear. The game is soooooooo dependent on the few ( and it is scary how few they are) that stick around. The National events are a HUGE factor in the rationale behind sticking around and even though they ain't perfect- they DO play a huge role in ensuring that you have an opportunity to run your dog. If everyone vanished after getting that title this sport would have vanished LONG ago.

At least we agreee on one thing Mike -Rosie is a peach regards

Bubba


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

When I started in dog, all I wanted to do was whelp, train and finish a Chesapeake to its MH title. I did 1 then 2 then 3 and then decided I needed to do it with a Lab so I bought a Yellow one and finished her title. So now the goal is to have a CH MH Chesapeake so the answer for me is YES but am not interested in the MN. So far that goal is stqrted with 6 show points and 1 MH pass.
Clay


----------



## new england retrievers (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks bubba! The two of you are one of the best parts of this national event...so I am so greatful.

Hows terry feeling. Sending hugs and a smile.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I've never run a national, have titled 3 of my own MH. Am planning on running the 2014 national because its less than 30 minutes from my place. Otherwise, I wont travel to one, just cant take the time off of the kennel, and the $ it takes to leave for that long. Hoping my lunatic can get there though next fall!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I choose to not go to the MN, I like to get the title then move on. I have limited funds and will chase the AKC titles but once they are completed I go back and just run HRC. I have run a few NAHRA tests but we are limited out here to NAHRA and clubs are leaving every year. When I moved to Montana we had three AKC clubs and three NAHRA clubs. No we only have two AKC clubs and one NAHRA club and that last club is moving to AKC after their NAHRA test is completed this year. So no more NAHRA in Monatana after this year


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Jun 22, 2010)

I do intend to continue running Master tests and Finished tests for my HRCH/ MH 4 year old, but do not inteng on going to any more Master Nationals regardless of him qualifying again.


----------

